# Chuck Zito.



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2002)

Actor and stuntman Cuck Zito, best known for his role on the HBO drama "Oz", has a book out in which he shows a picture of himself in karate uniform and another picture with his "arnis sticks" as he puts it:
http://www.chuckzito.com/chup91.html

Does he practice a FMA or was he just posing with a weapon he thought looked good?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2002)

Is that who he is?
I know I live in a cave... I heard once that he was van Damme's bodyguard for a while, and one night van Damme smarted off and Mr. Zito slapped him to the floor so hard that the next day Jean-Claude flew to Belgium and stayed there a while.  I guess that was the end of that gig. 

I heard he was a tough guy but I don't know what he might study.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2002)

If you go to his site (www.chuckzito.com) and look under news you'll find several newspaper articles on it. He laid him out with one punch in a nude dance club.


----------

